# Got threatened on Kijiji for selling some cheato



## GT3

*Got threatened on Kijiji for selling some cheato [updated]*

so sad










what are people in this hobby thinking these days...


----------



## gucci17

GT3 said:


> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are people in this hobby thinking these days...


lol that is so funny...he must copy and paste that over and over for all the chaeto ads.

Did you ask what happens after?


----------



## Guest

We should all email this guy and ask him a few kgs of the stuff.

Maybe he thinks he has a get rich scheme and doesn't want anyone to muscle in on it


----------



## gucci17

or we start creating tons of chaeto ads...so how many threats we can get lol


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Holy jeez. i thought ive heard it all, everyone should start giving a handful away for free. too funny, yet not.


----------



## Holidays

You're selling Cheato?? just a couple of days ago you were asking me for some...


----------



## Fish_Man

Holidays said:


> You're selling Cheato?? just a couple of days ago you were asking me for some...


Same here.


----------



## Jackson

Holidays said:


> You're selling Cheato?? just a couple of days ago you were asking me for some...





Fish_Man said:


> Same here.


LMFAO!!!!

Now you know why.


----------



## GT3

Fish_Man said:


> Same here.


no... i dont need anymore from you... I was going to pm you later. Last night i got cheato off kijiji after texting u, my hob wont fit that much so im selling some off and then i got this hostile message.


----------



## GT3

Jackson said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> Now you know why.


I did not pick up any cheato from either of them.


----------



## Fish_Man

GT3 said:


> no... i dont need anymore from you... I was going to pm you later. Last night i got cheato off kijiji after texting u, my hob wont fit that much so im selling some off and then i got this hostile message.


Just curious as to why you would have to wait and pm me to let me know you don't need anymore?

Well anyways, if you still want more you can come by to take them cause they going into the garbage anyways.


----------



## GT3

Fish_Man said:


> Just curious as to why you would have to wait and pm me to let me know you don't need anymore?
> 
> Well anyways, if you still want more you can come by to take them cause they going into the garbage anyways.


Lol no reason i always do things in the last minute just like i texted u last night, and the day i picked up that hammer frag from ya


----------



## Fish_Man

GT3 said:


> Lol no reason i always do things in the last minute just like i texted u last night, and the day i picked up that hammer frag from ya


That's cool. Let me know if you still wanna pick it up since nobody else has pm me for it.


----------



## carmenh

Are you sure it's not a joke? Cuz otherwise, he's insane 



GT3 said:


> then i got this hostile message.


----------



## Holidays

carmenh said:


> Are you sure it's not a joke? Cuz otherwise, he's insane


have you looked up chaeto at kijiji? apparently they're selling em for 10 bucks a bag...and here we're giving em way for free )


----------



## GT3

carmenh said:


> Are you sure it's not a joke? Cuz otherwise, he's insane


well lol i don't know you guess?


----------



## GT3

Holidays said:


> have you looked up chaeto at kijiji? apparently they're selling em for 10 bucks a bag...and here we're giving em way for free )


That's the guy who threatened me..... i saw his ad when i posted mine and now his ad is gone, what a coincident.


----------



## PACMAN

you should reply with a different alias, then meet up and break his legs. TAKE HIS SHARE BY FORCE mwahahahahaha


----------



## GT3

Who sent me this, I know is you!!!


----------



## Brian

LOL!

Dude, that's awesome... both messages.


----------



## ameekplec.

lol...Chaeto business.

In case any of you try to muscle in, I'm saying this now. Stay out of the used salt water business. Final Warning.


----------



## shark

LMFAOOOOO is he serious hahahahahah


----------



## bigfishy

You should reply, if I don't stay out of it, what are you going do about it?

Looks like an empty threat to me!



You should all give me free Chaetos

and I will divide the profit by

5% toward 649 (if I win the jackpot, I will make you all rich)
10% to the homeless
10% to the charity
25% to GTAA site
25% to you (the supplier of the chaetos)
25% to me (adminstrative fees)

and let's crush his business!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

id be afraid to post a skimmer or other object he may have for sale.


----------



## mrobson

we should flood him with large requests for some offering to pay more if he comes to meet up and have him run around the city for nothing


----------



## Kerohime

What if this chaeto mafia meets up with him as a buyer and cuts him!?


----------



## mrobson

oh we dont meet him just have him running all over the city only to find no one showed up lol


----------



## Cypher

Meh, he's already left digital finger prints, each email he sends, each ad he posts, has his ip address. If some one gets hurt cuz they were selling cheato, simple enough for the cops to trace this idiot. He'll have to worry both about jail time and his victim filing a civil suit against him.



Kerohime said:


> What if this chaeto mafia meets up with him as a buyer and cuts him!?


----------



## mrobson

i say we turn his info over to the guys at 4chan lol i hear those guys can make your life a living hell


----------



## Carlito

Sounds like he's trying to force you and others out by bullying. If you feel threatened by him, you should report to kijiji staff.


----------



## GT3

Carlito said:


> Sounds like he's trying to force you and others out by bullying. If you feel threatened by him, you should report to kijiji staff.


Only thing is i dont think one email is enough to justified. im waiting for him to reply back to me i asked him what is he going to do if i dont back off like a member suggested.. i hope he responds


----------



## wtac

To make a living from it, he'll have to grow more than chaeto...sheesh


----------



## fury165

10 bucks a bag...hmmm do you have To meet him in dark alleys?


----------



## mrobson

hey hes the cheato man, it ain't easy being sleezy


----------



## Byronicle

It is I !!!

Don Chae-Tony

no im kidding, and this guy is kidding too lmao. i use to do all sorts of crazy pranks back in the day, like last summer really...good times


----------



## bigfishy

fury165 said:


> 10 bucks a bag...hmmm do you have To meet him in dark alleys?


sound like a bag of weed!

and cheato is green too!



I will meet you at Jane and Finch @ Yellowstone St. 2am tonight!


----------



## Chris S

Anyone tried smoking the stuff? Maybe we are all missing something here...


----------



## 50seven

LMAO this thread is epic 

Just what this city needs- a chaeto cartel. This is gonna turn the city into a bloddy gangsta battleground... 

I'd just reply back to the guy telling him that his reply cracked me up so hard, funny joke, LOL, cheers bro, etc...


----------



## explor3r

What a great and funny tread, cheato cartel..watch out for cheatomania!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> What if this chaeto mafia meets up with him as a buyer and cuts him!?


You sing 'freebird..' wait.... no TBird and his crew. Seriously never thoguht I'd see that on Kijiji. I think we should all post an ad once every other day about giving free buckets of cheato (WTF is this stuff anyways?  ) and see what happens.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

mrobson said:


> i say we turn his info over to the guys at 4chan lol i hear those guys can make your life a living hell


/b/ never forgives. ;;


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Cue to 1:19


----------



## Kweli

You really need to pay your dues before selling cheato, 
Did you really think you can just jump on Kijiji (their turf) and start selling?

Keep it up and you will find a fish head in your bed


----------



## JulieFish

Hilarious. 

I'm new to saltwater (been keeping freshwater for 18 years) and I'm trying to decide if and how to use cheato with my reef tank... and find some to get started with... but now... I don't know if I can trust these unauthorized sources... don't want to wake up with that fish head


----------



## vinjo

omg I've dealt with that Tomsankis guy before!!!

Holy cripes I have to show you our emails. The guy is certified stupid. 

I was dumb enough to try and sell something to him and only to get stood up.

Ok I'm going to post my entire back and forth between this guy. He was such a dillhole to deal with that I look back and just laugh at his ridiculousness. I'm just at work I'll do it when I get some free time.

It's about 26 emails long. lol


----------



## Tbird

aquanekomobile said:


> you sing 'freebird..' wait.... No tbird and his crew. Seriously never thoguht i'd see that on kijiji. I think we should all post an ad once every other day about giving free buckets of cheato (wtf is this stuff anyways?  ) and see what happens.


I'm in!!!


----------



## Chris S

Just don't post any personal information.



vinjo said:


> omg I've dealt with that Tomsankis guy before!!!
> 
> Holy cripes I have to show you our emails. The guy is certified stupid.
> 
> I was dumb enough to try and sell something to him and only to get stood up.
> 
> Ok I'm going to post my entire back and forth between this guy. He was such a dillhole to deal with that I look back and just laugh at his ridiculousness. I'm just at work I'll do it when I get some free time.
> 
> It's about 26 emails long. lol


----------



## GT3

vinjo said:


> omg I've dealt with that Tomsankis guy before!!!
> 
> Holy cripes I have to show you our emails. The guy is certified stupid.
> 
> I was dumb enough to try and sell something to him and only to get stood up.
> 
> Ok I'm going to post my entire back and forth between this guy. He was such a dillhole to deal with that I look back and just laugh at his ridiculousness. I'm just at work I'll do it when I get some free time.
> 
> It's about 26 emails long. lol


How old is this guy? If hes a kid that's good enough, otherwise he needs some beating!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT3

I can tell you this guy is still on this forum. So beware when you are selling/buying! If you can't see his profile, very likely it is him.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ok, as nit-witted as cornering the local chaeto market is, posting other's personal information is a serious issue.

Next time it happens in this thread it's getting closed.


----------



## vinjo

srry Ameekplec, didnt mean to upset anyone. I just took down the second half since I see you deleted the first half..

I didnt post any personal info on the guy. just his email address. He;s very public about his name.

Would it be ok if i share my story with the forum? It'll save someone from being scammed or worse from this public offender.

Let me know.


----------



## gucci17

I'm suprised you had the patience to even explain and respond to his other emails.

You did make a mistake of not taking his contacts before scheduling a meeting lol. Live and learn...


----------



## vinjo

I still have a whole second half that went into January. I took it off since I think Ameekplec is not happy with it. I havent posted any public information of mine or his.. I edited all that stuff out. Anyhow.. i'll just save it in case it's ever needed or someone wants to hear it lol.


----------



## ameekplec.

User names are fine, but email address, phone numbers, etc aren't.

Also, posting personal correspondence without the other person's knowledge is, in my books at least, passé. Personal correspondence is personal for a reason. While refering to the situation is fine, I don't think posting the actual back and fourth is right to do, no matter what the outcome. 

You're fine to share your story, just remember to keep the personal informations out of it.


----------



## vinjo

Thanks Ameekplec.

I do agree with you, the only reason I feel it's important that people should see my corrospondences is because the person in question is a known harasser. I didn't even know he was on these forums, he found me on Kijiji and basically tried to goad me from the start.

I am hoping that by posting the correspondence I can help people avoid what I went through and save them a great deal of headache. I will repost the story however I'll take out his name and email address, albeit I can assure everyone it's the same guy from the OP's mssg.
-

I appolgize for the mess... I'm having a trouble importing the emails from GMail so I Copy/Pasted into a txt document and tried to clean it up as much as I could.

Just remember to look at the date and timestamps.
-------------------------------------------------

Kijiji Reply (from ****@gmail.com) <[email protected]>
reply-to ****@gmail.com

to**********@gmail.com

date Sun, Dec 12, 2010 at 1:16 PM
subjectReply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bykijiji.ca
signed-bykijiji.ca

hide details 12/12/10

Hello! The following is a reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji:

From: ****@gmail.com

HI, I can offer $120..and this is very generous. 
Do you have the receipt to prove its only been used for one month?? 
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <************@gmail.com>
to ****@gmail.com

date Sun, Dec 12, 2010 at 1:47 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/12/10

It's been in use for a few months, however it's in top condition and been cleaned out completely. It works perfectly. It was being used for a 90G that was changed to a sump.

You're offering a lot less than what I want for it. I'll have to think about your offer. 
-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Sun, Dec 12, 2010 at 4:23 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/12/10

My offer will be on the table for today only.. So you let me know
asap. The filter costs 200 new with media. You obviously don't have
the receipt and probably bought this 2nd hand and telling ppl its only
been used for a couple months. $120, lmk

-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <************@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Sun, Dec 12, 2010 at 4:38 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/12/10

I did get it second hand from a family member who left the fish hobby, I trust he wasn't lying to me. I never used it, only set it up to test to make sure it was in fact working.

Forget the offer, I'm not interested in selling it to you. I can see you're just a hassle to deal with.

and I checked an online retailer big als, it cost 200 for a new one, $226 when you include tax.
-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Mon, Dec 13, 2010 at 10:30 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/13/10

I can see you're a hassle to deal with

Fuck you

------------------------------------------------- 
*I didn't reply I figured he's clearly a problem best to ignore and move on with my life... and then this happens:*
------------------------------------------------

Continued in next mssg to reduce length of reading.


----------



## vinjo

*Continued;*
-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Sat, Dec 18, 2010 at 5:19 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/18/10

i'm sorry

is the filter still available? i really need it and i was just trying to lower the price. i will give you full value if you still want to sell

thanks

------------------------------------------------- 
*He said the word "Sorry", I felt bad and decided to give the chump the benefit of the doubt.. rookie mistake when dealing with online people, especially ones who are disrespectful. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.*
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Sat, Dec 18, 2010 at 6:12 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/18/10

It is still available. If you could pick it up tonight I would appreciate it. I would prefer to meet in a public place like a Starbucks where you can inspect the filter and components.

Here is my cell to contact me and hopefully we can work out a time to meet. 416-***-****.

-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Sat, Dec 18, 2010 at 6:43 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/18/10

Hey, I live North of Caledon... any chance we could meet somewhere central between there?? I'd be willing to compensate a little bit for gas

Thanks
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Sat, Dec 18, 2010 at 8:29 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/18/10

I live in Toronto, so the furthest I am willing to travel is Missisauga.

------------------------------------------------- 
*I was even willing to go out of my way for someone that's already proved a problem... What was I thinking?! I was such a noobie. Live N'Learn I suppose.*
-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Sun, Dec 19, 2010 at 2:42 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/19/10

okay... does sqaure one sound okay? not too familiar with the area

And what day/ time works for you?

-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Tue, Dec 21, 2010 at 11:58 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Square one is fine. Would you be able to meet there for around 8pm today?

-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Tue, Dec 21, 2010 at 2:21 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Yeah 8pm today is fine. There's a Tim Hortons right infront of the
mall on Burnhamthorpe. I'll be at the mall before then, and I'll head
over to timmies around 7:45. Sound good?

Thanks,

TOM

Continued;

------------------------------------------------- 
from Vinjo ********** <*******@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Tue, Dec 21, 2010 at 2:31 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Sounds good. Do you have a contact number to reach, just in case?

See you then.
------------------------------------------------- 
*At this point I realized he left me no contact, I have no connection to this dude, he can leave me high and dry... I made a rookie mistake of not getting contact info, and tried to make up for it.. silly me.*
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <************@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

dateTue, Dec 21, 2010 at 7:54 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Give me a call when you get to the Tim hortons.

------------------------------------------------- 
*At this point I arrived early and he had not shown up by then, when he said he'd be around 7:45pm.. I started to think he was a no show. It was cold outside and I stood outside my car waiting with the filter waiting like a goof. I waited until 8:15pm and decided I was punked, he was a no show, and he never called me. *
-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ******** <**********@gmail.com>

dateTue, Dec 21, 2010 at 9:38 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Hi Josh.. What happend to 8:30 @ tim hortons??

------------------------------------------------- 
*When I saw this, I realized that he was a class act buffoon.*
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

dateTue, Dec 21, 2010 at 9:49 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Hi,

Read your email history and you will see it says 8pm at the Tim Hortons. I arrived from 7:55 and left at 8:15. You were a no show. Furthermore you didn't leave a phone number, nor did you use mine to contact me.

I am no longer keeping it reserved for you and have contacted the other people who have responded to the ad to see if they are still interested. If you want the filter you can come and pick it up in Toronto as per where it's being advertised.

-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Tue, Dec 21, 2010 at 10:27 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

You're a jerk for not showing up. I was standing outside the doors for an hour.

-------------------------------------------------

Continued in next post where it concludes. Srry for the multiple posting. Trying to stay under the letter limit.


----------



## vinjo

-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

dateTue, Dec 21, 2010 at 10:33 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/21/10

Tom,

I was there for 20 minutes outside with the box in front of the Tim Hortons. You didn't leave a number for me to call, and you certainly weren't there. Furthermore after 20 minutes you could have called to see what's going on with me.

No I hardly doubt you were there for an hour waiting.

I'm done with dealing with you unless you want to pick it up near me. I'm not going to jump through hoops for someone that starts off rude and pushy and then doesn't deal in an efficient manner.

Let me know if you will come to Toronto otherwise this sale is just not going to happen between us. You haven't lost anything nor paid anything to feel cheated.

------------------------------------------------- 
*and that's the end of that... or so I thought... dun dun dun... he emails back 3-4 days later.
*-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Fri, Dec 24, 2010 at 4:06 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/24/10

Hi Vinjo,

For whatever reason, or meetup didnt work out last time. I'm willing to meet somewhere central again. how does yorkdale sound? today at 6pm

thanks

------------------------------------------------- 
*At this point I stopped caring, he was meeting me on my terms on my time. I don't mind selling it to him, but it will have to be convenient for me to do so. Hence my reply:*
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

dateFri, Dec 24, 2010 at 4:09 PM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details 12/24/10

Unfortunately I am unable to meet today. However I can meet anytime tomorrow after 6 or sometime Sunday.

------------------------------------------------- 
*He then fails to reply until the 11th of January!! and by then I sold it to a nice guy*
-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Tue, Jan 11, 2011 at 9:56 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details Jan 11

lets meet up, I desperately need this filter

I'll even overpay, i dont care.

-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Tue, Jan 11, 2011 at 10:07 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details Jan 11

It's been sold.

------------------------------------------------- 
*I didn't even care to elaborate... I'm not sure why I even replied other than to be polite. I didn't want to goad him... although possibly out of sheer curiousity I was wondering what he would reply back.*
--------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Tue, Jan 11, 2011 at 10:10 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details Jan 11

for how much?

Honestly
------------------------------------------------- 
*I thought maybe if I told him the truth he'd understand playing nice actually works with people. Who am I kidding right?! I must have been born yesterday, man I am niave.*
-------------------------------------------------

from Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>
to **** <****@gmail.com>

date Tue, Jan 11, 2011 at 10:14 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com

hide details Jan 11

Full asking price. They gave their name and contact information and scheduled a pickup time. The deal happened in a day.

The guys situation was that his eheim 2217 broke and didn't want to pay full price with tax. My unit was next to new, so it was mutually a good deal.

Sorry.

-------------------------------------------------

from **** <****@gmail.com>
to Vinjo ********** <**********@gmail.com>

date Tue, Jan 11, 2011 at 10:35 AM
subjectRe: Reply to your "Eheim 2217 $160." Ad on Kijiji
mailed-bygmail.com
signed-bygmail.com

hide details Jan 11

I dont like you very much.

maybe its b/c you stood me up, i dont know.. just something about you
-------------------------------------------------

*I stopped responding after this, I couldn't stop laughing. Either this guy is the cleverest Troll on the internet or he's a genuine idiot. He's a serious Dwight Schrute if he's legitimately like this in real life.*

I hope that everyone who reads this will learn from my experience and know to be more careful when dealing with these types of people. There are crazies out there, and this is just one example. Even if I help just one person to avoid a headache I will consider this a sucess.


----------



## Kweli

That is epic....

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Kweli

Unless its someone on this forum i'll always make it clear that its first come first serve..

It typically lights a fire under their a$$


----------



## carmenh

OMG, thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Greg_o

Jezz, it reads like on of those emailsfromanasshole blog jokes.


----------



## Carlito

He's clearly not all there....avoid all contact with him....


----------



## ThaChingster

Should've emailed him back and went like
UMADBRO???


----------



## BettaBeats

Ha! Thanks for sharing your stories. It's good to know the community is looking out for other people. I had a little ball of chaeto to sell last week too, but a little birdy on my shoulder told me to throw it out. 

Don't want to wake up to a fish in my bed..


----------

